# Where do you keep your keys & wallet ?



## JokerSeven

When you ride, where do you usually keep your keys and wallet ? 
My wedge bag is far too small to hold anything else. If I put them in the jersey pocket they would get on my nerves the first 1/2 mile.

What do you see as common practice for storing your essential items ?


----------



## Ventruck

I stuff my jersey pockets with my wallet, tubes, iron, food, and am never bothered. Wedge bag holds 4 and 5mm hex wrenches, and my phone.

Then again, I am the dork who has a frame pump for longer rides.


----------



## Camilo

I keep them in my jersey pockets. Why would it get on your nerves? I put my phone in there too. Why put the phone in the wedge bag? Mine is very tiny and completely filled with the essentials that never leave my bike: multi tool, tube, 2 tire levers, miniature patch kit and a $20 bill (for emergency cash or tire boot).


----------



## tihsepa

I only carry a fob for the car and my ID, ATM, phone and some cash. I put it all in a small zip top bag and into the pocket. Works fine.

Ventruck: You are not the only one with a frame pump. But, I think I am the only one with a handle bar bag still. Its small but its there.


----------



## Opus51569

A larger seat bag?


----------



## nismo73

A from Il said:


> I only carry a fob for the car and my ID, ATM, phone and some cash


That's what I do. Just take the key or fob for the vehicle, license, and some cash - phone in jersey pocket.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I have 3 pockets on my jersey


Left pocket - iPhone, I have the app to buy train/bus tickets in case of accident and I'd need to come back by public transport
Center pocket - folded wind jacket if it could be cold, warmers if it could get colder, empty if warm.
Right Pocket - Key ( you only need one to open your main door), 6/5/4 mm hex drivers, mini screwdriver, CO2 cartridges+inflator, 2 tyre levers
No Saddle Bag 


you don't need more, carry a $20 bill if you want to stop for beers or coffe


----------



## Tommy Walker

I put my one car key, a credit card, $20 in cash, phone and an old drivers license in my seat bag and leave the wallet and the rest of the keys in my car or at home.

In the jersey pockets, it's my cleat covers, GU or a powerbar and if I pull anything out of the seat bag along the way and don't feel like putting it back in the bag, the I'll use the pockets.

You don't need 10 credit cards, pictures of your kids and the other 6 keys on your key ring while riding.


----------



## jsedlak

License, CC, $20 bill, phone and some paper towel in a small sandwich baggie in my back right pocket.

My seat bag has my hex keys, tyres levers, 2 tubes, 3 co2 carts and a spoke wrench.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Jersey pocket


----------



## dgeesaman

How many of you use the ICE sticker inside your helmet? If you have that, why carry a full wallet?


----------



## ghost6

I've never carried my wallet on a ride. One house key goes in a jersey pocket along with phone (in a zip lock bag) plus tube, one lever, one Co2 cart. No seat bag.


----------



## PJ352

I bring a house key and phone (in a ziploc and in my jersey pocket) and Road ID on my wrist.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I use ziplock bag to hold an expired DL & some cash in my seat bag - also RoadID "dog-tag" around my neck. I also have a single spare car key to slip into the seat bag - or I've also used a "hide-a-key" box on my truck. Another idea -a friend has a PU w/camper shell and leaves his sliding rear windows cracked for ventilation and then leaves a key right under the cracked window under some gear...this could be adapted to other SUV's.


----------



## JokerSeven

Very helpful guys, thanks.
Coming from the mt bike world, i'm use to wearing a small back pack that i could throw stuff in.


----------



## RRRoubaix

A from Il said:


> I only carry a fob for the car and my ID, ATM, phone and some cash. I put it all in a small zip top bag and into the pocket. Works fine.


Yep, same here.
We have a regular rider in my club who also carries his phone in his jersey pocket- but not in a ziploc. Without the ziploc, his phone isn't useable until it "airs out" for a few minutes, post ride.
Ziploc FTW!


----------



## been200mph

Frame pump here as well. Seat pack carries ti (22g!) Action Tec 3-4/5-6 allen wrenches, spare tube, tire lever, loose change, $20 bill, phone, a few Band-Aids, and keys if needed. Snug fit but it works fine. Have even worn Bluetooth now and then if I'm expecting an important call while on the bike.


----------



## frpax

Add me to the minimalist list. 

I too, carry a single key for my truck; 
a money clip with my license, debit card, insurance card, and a few bucks; 
and my cell phone. 

They go in my center jersey pocket.


----------



## gardenrunner

dgeesaman said:


> How many of you use the ICE sticker inside your helmet? If you have that, why carry a full wallet?


I don't have that inside my helmet. Yes, I fear that I'll be in some horrid accident that they won't be able to take off my helmet. Then they won't know who to call if the number is in there. Obviously that's the pessimist coming out of me. 

I have all that info on my RoadID, and wear it every ride. Even if it's only 2 miles down the road to the store. Keys I'd put in my saddle bag because I'm thinking it would hurt like a MFer if you fell on it and it jabbed a big hole in your ribcage. Again, I'm just assuming. 

All that crap in your jersey does get annoying, and hot on a 98 degree day out in the blazing sun for a few hours. I should know, I just did that yesterday. Especially if you have a small torso like I do(I'm only 5'3) and all that stuff is covering your entire lower back where your jersey and back need to breathe. 

Basically, it's all personal preferance.


----------



## dysfunction

RoadID on wrist, key and cellphone in saddle bag, ID, Interagency pass (live right near a national park that has a nice ride in it) with $$$ in the 'sweatproof electronics' pocket of my jersey (since most of my jerseys seem to have one now, and it is exactly sized right for them).


----------



## the PC apeman

Mostly I start from home and take no key (garage door has a keypad for entry). Leaving from the car, a single key in my jersey pocket. No wallet. $15 - 20 in a plastic bag jammed into a too small saddle bag w/tube, CO2, patches and tools. (The hassle of digging it out keeps me from spending it on things I don't need.) Road ID on wrist. (Alternatively, I have a Road ID shoe wallet if I need to carry credit cards for errands.) Cell phone on handlebar via Topeak PDA case. Food, bandana and MP3 player in jersey pockets.


----------



## ldh6

A from Il said:


> I only carry a fob for the car and my ID, ATM, phone and some cash. I put it all in a small zip top bag and into the pocket. Works fine.


Thumbs up on the zip locks! I have a small plastic waterproof case that I keep a copy of my drivers license, insurance card, contact info, and $5-$10 in my jersey. I also keep my phone and car key in the zip lock in another pocket.


----------



## BryanSayer

Ventruck: You are not the only one with a frame pump. But said:


> I have both also. I'm too directionally challenged to not have a map, and I find the handle bar bag solves both problems.
> 
> I'm not fond of carrying stuff in my jersey pockets either. I'm concerned that my sweat will eat through everything, or I will


----------



## lumber825

Road ID on wrist, slim wallet with license, $10 cash, 1 c/c. Keys in pocket of baggy bike shorts.


----------



## zac

Wallet & keys stay at home!

RoadID on wrist. 
House key, CC, $100, patches, presta/schrader adapter, tube, CO2 and tire levers in zip lock in jersey pocket. 
Food in other pocket. 
On long rides, 2d CO2 & tube and iPhone in other pocket. 
Commuting: I take my wallet and office keys too. 
I keep a closet with suits in office. 

Don't use a saddle bag. 

zac


----------



## Opus51569

For me, nothing goes in a jersey pocket that might have to be surgically removed in the event of a serious fall. 

Granola bar (chewy ) - yes
Keys - no
Sweat rag - yes
Tools - no

YMMV.


----------



## Accordion

All in jersey pockets:

Left pocket - Blackberry in it's case with $20 and park tire boot
Middle Pocket - Topeak Hexus II MultiTool
Right Pocket - Spare Tube, Park glueless patches, 2 Pedro's Tire levers all in plastic bag

Lezyne Micro Drive minipump shares the front water bottle brazons.

No seat pack.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I put my wallet in a zip lock bag, then put it in my jersey pocket. My car key is just 1 key on a remote opener. That always goes in my seat bag. I *never *carry my key(s) in my pockets. If you take a tumble & land on them you'll understand why.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Road ID on the wrist, Key, cc, Ins card, DL and Latex gloves all in zip lock plastic bag into the middle jersey pocket. other pockets carry fuel depending on the length of my ride.

Saddle bag carries tire levers and (2) tubes and multi tool nothing else


----------



## SidNitzerglobin

Round car fob in right jersey pocket; ID, check card, cash, and Blackberry or Droid in sleeve in a waterproof faux-kevlar bag from headphones in center jersey pocket; Sunglass wipe and clif bar/gu in left jersey pocket; spare tube, multi-tool w/ tire levers, 2 CO2 cartridges/nozzle/patch kit, and spare zip ties in saddle bag. I've also got a frame pump mounted on the top bar just in case.

Need to figure out how to stuff a useful first aid kit in my saddle bag.


----------



## Kai Winters

At home where they belong.
I carry just what I need in a small bag under my saddle. It's worked for over 20 years so why mess with success.


----------



## Weav

average size saddle bag filled with one tube, a CO2, tire lever, multi tool, and a Jimmy Wallet to carry my money, one CC, and license, and a five dollar bill. In my jersey, I carry my phone and a GU. I could downsize the bag and keep the Jimmy Wallet in my jersey.

Oh, keys go in the bag. I'd hate to lose them.


----------



## kritiman

I carry the keys, phone, wallet in a little top tube bag. Saddle bag never gets opened except for flats, repairs.


----------



## rickm

I absolutely adore this item and use it on every ride. It is a waterproof cycling wallet that is just big enough to fit your iphone and a few necessities and it has two loops on the bottom to hook your key fob to the wallet. the see thru skin actually allows you to operate the touchscreen of the phone without removing it. It has double zip lock zipper. In it I carry my phone, ID, cash, eyeglass cleaner packet, chamois creme packet. 










Cycling Wallet


----------



## PlatyPius

I can't stand anything in my jersey pockets, except maybe used Hammer gel packages.

I have a seat bag that contains my spare tube, patch kit, CO2, tire levers, and a small tool kit. I have top tube panniers (basically a bento box with side pockets) for cell phone, money, key(s), Hammer gel, directions/map, etc.

A minimalist, I'm not.


----------



## orange_julius

JokerSeven said:


> When you ride, where do you usually keep your keys and wallet ?
> My wedge bag is far too small to hold anything else. If I put them in the jersey pocket they would get on my nerves the first 1/2 mile.
> 
> What do you see as common practice for storing your essential items ?


My domestiques carry them for me.


----------



## rickm

orange_julius said:


> My domestiques carry them for me.


classic


----------



## rickm

another little tip for carrying stuff...

if you like to carry a few supplements with you on long rides like sport legs, electrolyte capsules or your favorite performance enhancing stimulant, :-0 

I love these little plastic coin purses for capsules. they easily fit in your jersey pocket and are not bulky, they open easily with one hand while riding so you can get to your stuff quickly and get back to hammering.


----------



## makeitso

Anything that can stab you (keys) if you fall stay in my seatbag. Half the time my phone also resides in there as well. It's not the most fashionable being a bit larger but works out well enough that I don't have to wear a jersey every time I ride. Be it a 20 mile loop or a 3 mile ride to a friend's place.


----------



## hawkman71

I've put my keys in my saddle bag before, and then forgot to get them out until the bike is up on my roof rack afterwards.  I'm JUST tall enough to manage to get the zipper open....

I've also left my keys on my rear tire of my car....silly...but I'm totally rural.

Now, just a single key either in my bag or pocket...

Considering a road id.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

rickm said:


> another little tip for carrying stuff...
> 
> if you like to carry a few supplements with you on long rides like sport legs, electrolyte capsules or your favorite performance enhancing stimulant, :-0
> 
> I love these little plastic coin purses for capsules. they easily fit in your jersey pocket and are not bulky, they open easily with one hand while riding so you can get to your stuff quickly and get back to hammering.


That looks like a nice idea. I haven't seen one of those in decades. Of course, I haven't been looking either.


----------



## TomBrooklyn

I keep them in my pockets. Sometimes I put my keys in the trunk. My pants have pockets, and my bike has a rack and trunk for carrying stuff.


----------



## TomBrooklyn

deleted


----------



## spade2you

TomBrooklyn said:


> I keep them in my pockets. Sometimes I put the house keys in the trunk. My pants have pockets, and my bike has a rack and trunk for carrying stuff.


Pants?!?!


----------



## sxharr05

I'll second "at home, where they belong". As of right now all of my rides start in my driveway so I have no need for keys. Wallet doesn't go along as i have photocopies of my DL and insurance card laminated and kept in my seat bag (also have copies in my hydration pack for mtb'ing). Just ordered a Road ID to supplement the laminates. Phone goes in left jersey pocket. A twenty resides in my bag as well. 

Once i start doing rides that start away from home, I'll only cary my spare key since I have too many "other" keys on my main ring.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin

doh! double post many weeks apart :blush2:


----------



## spookyload

If I remembered where my wallet and keys were, I wouldn't need to have a wife. I keep her at the house where I am sure I left my wallet and keys.


----------



## aengbretson

I put ID/health card, credit card, cell phone, and $20 in a small baggie along with my spare tube in the center jersey pocket. My bibs have a "radio pocket" so that's where my key (singular - just for the house) goes. My CO2, tire levers, and multitool all are distributed in the right and left jersey pockets.

So basically I take one key and the bare essentials from my wallet to minimize mass. I've hit the ground with stuff in my back pockets to no ill effect (or at least no impalement).


----------



## josephr

not sure if this is the same thread from a month ago, but I took my old drivers' license when I got it renewed and my insurance card and laminated them together and keep in them in my seat bag. Also keep $5 in there for emergencies...the cell phone goes in there as well unless I'm mtn biking, then it goes in the camelbak.


----------



## lopresti

I know this is definitely taboo in road bike circles, but I found a tiny lumbar pack at Hudson Trail that handles all the stuff (cell phone, wallet, keys) that won't fit in my little under the seat wedge pack:

http://www.mountainsmith.com/produc...ategoryId=42&subCategoryId=0&subCategory2Id=0

Just a suggestion. I, too, have cycle jersey pocket loss fear.


----------



## J T

Mr. Versatile said:


> That looks like a nice idea. I haven't seen one of those in decades. Of course, I haven't been looking either.


Go to your local dime store and you'll find one there. Oh, wait... :smile5:


----------



## vontress

I hate carrying stuff. I have a $20 bill in my seat bag that I can use if I need it and can be used to patch blown tire. I carry either a single key or just shove it under the front wheel if it's car keys and if it's a house key I use a hide a key. I carry road ID braclet on my wrist. I hate full pockets because a) It can get hot and b) I hate fumbling through junk to find what I need.


----------



## Tommy Walker

vontress said:


> I hate carrying stuff. I carry either a single key or just shove it under the front wheel if it's car keys .


Where do you park your car?


----------



## Opus51569

vontress said:


> I have a $20 bill in my seat bag that I can use if I need it and can be used to patch blown tire.


But what happens if you have a flat...and then need to buy something down the road?

I got this image in my head of someone taking their front wheel and a tire lever to the counter of the Quik-E-Mart to pay for a drink.


----------



## Lou3000

Small Timbuk2 Seat Bag - 
- Spare Tube
- Tire Levers
- Glueless Patch Kit
- CO2 and extra cartridge
- Single Hex

Jersey Pockets
- iPhone for emergencies and sometimes directions
- Credit/Debit Card
- Photo ID
- Key fob

I don't understand bringing anything else. A decade and thousands of miles and I've never needed anything else.


----------



## TinyMan

I'm recently competing for world's slowest cyclist - so I've got no problems with strapping one of these on:

http://www.tniusa.com/products/bento-box.html


Seat bag:

1 spare tube
1 patch kit
1 multi-tool
1 ID card
1 energy gel
2 tire levers (the third one broke)

Bento Box (or similar):

1 energy gel
1 ID card
1 clif bar or bag peanuts
1 bag dried cranberries or gummi bears (mm... gummi bears...)
1 energy gel
car keys
$5 bill
Electrolyte Caps (4)


Middle jersey pocket: cell phone
Left pocket: camera (I'm a geek)
Right pocket: peanut butter & jelly sandwich

I typically carry at least 2 energy gels, usually 1 for me, and 1 if I meet someone who needs one (it has happened, don't laugh). I just like gummi bears.


----------



## Oracle7775

No bag for me. No key either, cause I always ride from home and I have a keypad garage-door opener.

In my jersey pockets, I keep a spare tube, tire levers, phone, and a small ID holder containing an old driver's license, a credit card and some cash. Nothing's ever fallen out, and I don't notice the stuff in the pockets once I'm on the bike.

I also have a mini-pump clipped to the frame.


----------



## Pacific NW

I just stuff my keys in a saddle bag along with spare tube and multi tool. And my pump mounts to the water bottle cage mounts.


----------



## terbennett

Ventruck said:


> I stuff my jersey pockets with my wallet, tubes, iron, food, and am never bothered. Wedge bag holds 4 and 5mm hex wrenches, and my phone.
> 
> Then again, I am the dork who has a frame pump for longer rides.



+1.... I don't have the top tube pump but I do carry a pump at all times when I'm riding.


----------



## GambJoe

I keep my things in a handle bar bag that measures about 9"x5"x3.5". It holds a tube, tools, keys, wallet and a blackberry stuffed inside a sweatsock (to keep it from getting banged up).
I would prefer a seat bag like I had years ago, maybe a little bigger than the bag mentioned above, but I can't find one.


----------



## Doug B

I hire a taxi cab to follow me on every ride.

I give him:
my wallet, keys, spare tire, pump, cooler full of iced beer, laptop computer, extra helmet, change of clothes, wedding day tuxedo, condoms, AA batteries, first aid kit.

He puts all of this stuff in his trunk and follows me around.


----------



## RJP Diver

I'm in the "driver's license, a $20 bill, phone, and single key if leaving from car/no key if leaving from home" camp. 

I ride with a guy who carries a older oversized saddle bag (remember the old 6" diameter tubular ones that were like 12" wide) carrying his iPhone, janitor-like key ring, overflowing wallet, gum, chapstick, and other odd bits of flotsam/jetsam. All kinds of tools in that bag too, but never the one he needs at any given time. 

Then he'll tell me about the $50 water-bottle cage that he wants to get because it's made of unobtanium and weighs 30g less than the one he has now,


----------



## alexb618

i dont take a wallet or keys.

keys left at home in the secret spot outside, wallet stays in the house and i just take a 20 or 50


----------



## llcooljunr

I still carry around a small backpack for things that don't fit in the saddle bag.


----------



## Pscyclepath

Wallet & keys go in the left rear jersey pocket, cell phone goes in the right. Center pocket is usually empty,but I'll occasionally stick a wind jacket or something in there.

I'm anything but a minimalist... as I get older I find that I like my comforts more and more, so my usual bike is my commuter, with a small handlebar bag, and anything from a rack trunk to full touring panniers, depending on what I'm up to at the time.


----------



## runnerstreet

Take you car key off your keychain and put it in your wedge bag.
Take your drivers license and credit card out of your wallet and place in the center jersey pocket.
Place cell phone in center jersey pocket along with drivers license and credit card .
Take the keychain and wallet and lock it in your car. EASY


----------

